# July Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 July 2007)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the July stock tipping competition!  

This months competition is again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFD's be sure to pay them a visit to see what they have to offer.

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

The competition is put together late at night so it's more than likely that I have made some errors once again. Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## alphman (2 July 2007)

Hi Joe,

There are three entries with AGM (2 x chicken and 1 x nioka)

Also, i think you've misspelt my name.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 July 2007)

I think I should have been allowed two picks this month given my last pick was in a halt for half of the month.  Lol! Gwumpy Chops.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2007)

alphman said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> There are three entries with AGM (2 x chicken and 1 x nioka)
> 
> Also, i think you've misspelt my name.




Fixed.


----------



## Go Nuke (2 July 2007)

Was that *VRE* must AChops?

Thats the longest trading halt Ive seen!

Bad luck mate


----------



## ROE (2 July 2007)

If I come out on top it will be a double whamming for me..
I bought the stock out of my speculative component just before the competition start


----------



## Pat (2 July 2007)

Joe, I took RVR not RUR.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2007)

Pat said:


> Joe, I took RVR not RUR.
> Thanks




Fixed.


----------



## mickqld (2 July 2007)

Hi Joe I think I might have got 2nd in the June stock competition with RMG can you confirm?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2007)

mickqld said:


> Hi Joe I think I might have got 2nd in the June stock competition with RMG can you confirm?




Hi Mick, indeed you did! Congrats! 

Please check your private messages for details.


----------



## Bush Trader (25 July 2007)

Interesting that nobody had ADL (my Dad does and he can't believe it)

Cheers

BT


----------



## EZZA (27 July 2007)

hey guys, would like to enter into the august comp, how can you qualify to get in.  looks like a bit of fun.

whats in it for the winner.

cheers.
Eric


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2007)

Well congratulations to both moneymajix and prawn_86 for taking out first and second place in the July stock competition! momeymajix finished the month with a very impressive 184.21% return with *IMI* while prawn_86 ended the month with an equally impressive 119.30% return with his selection *RMI*. Rounding out the top three was j4mesa with *ADY* who achieved a return of 78.18% during July!

Could both moneymajix and prawn_86 contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the August competition!

Here are the final results for July:


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

Summary of last 6 months folks
a great month last month incidentally, more than 5% gain on average.
E & O E  errors and omissions excepted (as usual)
till next month folks
keep up the good work


----------



## Pat (6 August 2007)

2020, I've never seen that before, dunno why? Thanks very much  thats great!


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2007)

Did you notice that only around 12 members were able to out perform the market over a 6 mth period.


----------



## tcoates (6 August 2007)

tech,

Agree, but if it is just a tipping comp (like horses!) then....

1. I am sure they dont get to change horses mid race (ie, sell stop on dud and pick a new horse)

2. they have to know their horse will be ahead at the end of the race (1 month away)

How many horses can they bet on each race. More than 1? If not, then little surprise there with the result.

Tim


----------



## drillinto (6 August 2007)

2020hindsight: big thank you for the 6 months tabulation of the ASF Stock Tipping Competition.


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2007)

tcoaates_au said:


> tech,
> 
> Agree, but if it is just a tipping comp (like horses!) then....
> 
> ...




Tim 
I agree.
Particularly when you can only pick a stock which hasnt been picked by another.
And as you say you cant trade it just buy and hold.
One winner as can be seen in last months results can place you well ahead.
Still its a comp for a bit of fun.


----------



## Pat (6 August 2007)

Pat said:


> 2020, I've never seen that before, dunno why? Thanks very much  thats great!



I suppose you never posted it before  Thanks again!


----------



## Highett47 (29 June 2009)

I like BKN and submit it for the tipping competition.


----------



## sam76 (29 June 2009)

Too funny dude!!

you need to meet the criteria before you can enter there champ!! 

(and i need to check the date of the competition as well  )


----------

